# Which part(s) of your body would/do you like to see FATTEN up the most?



## The Educator (Mar 26, 2009)

Cheeks, chin, toes, fingers, breasts, belly, arms, legs ect.

This is my second discussion-evoking question


----------



## mergirl (Mar 26, 2009)

haha.. you seem so proud of yourself!!


----------



## The Educator (Mar 26, 2009)

Not really lol. I just thought the big-toothed-smiley looked playful. :happy:


----------



## mergirl (Mar 26, 2009)

It was it was.. it was cute!


----------



## VVET (Mar 26, 2009)

I'm a butt guy and would like to see my own butt get bigger


----------



## OzGuy (Mar 26, 2009)

VVET said:


> I'm a butt guy and would like to see my own butt get bigger



Pear shaped girls are OK, but I kind of prefer them to gain more evenly... especially around the upper torso like the midrift, boobs, and shouders to give a more all round look. Very sexy.:wubu:


----------



## Cors (Mar 26, 2009)

Butt! I have none.


----------



## Miss Jayde (Mar 26, 2009)

Uuumm i'd like my butt, stomach, boobs and thighs to be chunkier:eat1:


----------



## chaoticfate13 (Mar 26, 2009)

i wouldnt mind a bigger ass, it seems to be falling behind my thighs


----------



## Tracii (Mar 27, 2009)

Face and arms.


----------



## SSBBBWVeuveJenCoBu (Mar 29, 2009)

Its not so much that I'd want to FATTEN up my yabbos (.)(.), but I'd like to inflate them I guess. They're huge enough already. I sport a 56-Long:doh:, er um I mean a 56-I cup bra. They sag like sand bags when I'd prefer them to be more buoyant. If it could be done in a healthy manner & paid for by a wealthy Daddy MoreBucks, I'd be tickled pink

It might improve my posture too. I'm tired of being hunched over like Quasimodo's illegit kid. I want my headlights with high beams. Plus it'd turn me on. I can't lie.

Ciao 4 now:bow:


----------



## GutsGirl (Mar 29, 2009)

*If* I were to gain weight (which I haven't quite decided on because I know I need to work on building up my muscle and cardiovascular strength before I start gaining excess fat), I would ideally like to have a slightly bigger belly and more in the way of hip and small of the back fat. Maybe some more back fat, as well; not rolls, exactly... just little waves. 

My overall health should be my number one priority, and with my feet the way they are, I might not be able to safely gain much more weight, either fat or muscle mass.


----------



## ladle (Mar 29, 2009)

Always had smallish girly fingers...so I'd love to fatten them up like butcher-hands...ha


----------



## thatgirl08 (Mar 29, 2009)

Definitely butt. I'd rather be more evenly proportioned than the apple I am.


----------



## curvaluscious (Mar 30, 2009)

my ass.... always my ass.:eat1:


----------



## Tracii (Mar 31, 2009)

I think you have a great ass curvalusious nice profile pic.


----------



## Melian (Mar 31, 2009)

I could use a little more T&A.....


----------



## Slamaga (Apr 1, 2009)

I would like to see a bbw grow in a way that she would be equally proportionned, like squishing double belly and a butt large enough to fit with it.


----------



## Kortana (Apr 1, 2009)

I would like to have bigger bewbies but I also think chubby hands and feet are so cute. A friend of mine has the chubbiest feet and I think they look so cute in flip flops...LOL


----------



## Weeze (Apr 2, 2009)

I want hips.
I want hips.
I want hips.
I want hips.
I want hips.

seriously. i look soo.... straight. I dun like it.


----------



## bigrugbybloke (Apr 3, 2009)

if i can be specific:

my gut up to 70" 
my chest up to 65"
my thighs up to 40"
my calves up to 28"
my upper arms up to 24"

tell me how


----------



## the hanging belly (Apr 6, 2009)

For me, anything but the thighs and face. I'd love a bigger belly, I'd love it to hang a bit further down the knees and to have a deeper belly button. Other than that I'd be happy the way I am


----------



## BarbBBW (Apr 29, 2009)

I am going with thighs and butt! Definitely a nicer plumper butt!


----------



## Sweet_Serenade (Apr 29, 2009)

My hips and butt, more cushion for the... sitting! :3


----------



## eliska (May 4, 2009)

My butt, (wanna get me a bubble butt) belly and my boobs.
:eat2:


----------



## Paquito (May 4, 2009)

I would want most of my gains to concentrate in my thighs/butt/ hips and then belly.

Hello pear shape :wubu:


----------



## stillblessed23 (May 6, 2009)

I JUST want a BOOTY! It's not fair lol, every woman in my family has a HUGE one except for me!


----------



## queencecilia (May 6, 2009)

Well, I gotta join the booty bandwagon. 

I really wish I had a bigger butt. Right now, I just have a loooong back.


----------



## Ash (May 6, 2009)

Butt. 

I keep telling myself that it's getting bigger. Disagree and perish.


----------



## KHayes666 (May 6, 2009)

Ashley said:


> Butt.
> 
> I keep telling myself that it's getting bigger. Disagree and perish.



I beg to differ


----------



## bigwideland (May 8, 2009)

The Educator said:


> Cheeks, chin, toes, fingers, breasts, belly, arms, legs ect.
> 
> This is my second discussion-evoking question




I am a man that has I am been told are very large butt, I find that my but and belly seem to grow in equal amounts, which is good and one is a counter weight for the other, I hope that stays the same, but I am developing an apron and that is something I would like to grow, and fatter upper arms.


----------



## KHayes666 (May 9, 2009)

holy crap, I must have been half asleep when I posted my last comment. I thought she said it WASN'T getting bigger and I was disagreeing.

I need a vacation.


----------



## LillyBBBW (May 13, 2009)

Ashley said:


> Butt.
> 
> I keep telling myself that it's getting bigger. Disagree and perish.



My sentiments exactly. Not you, ME. I've been trying to get weight on my butt for ages.

*trying not to look at Ashley's ass*


----------



## George (Jun 10, 2009)

belly ofcourse though id love some bigger boobs too


----------



## StarWitness (Jun 10, 2009)

I just wish it would migrate to different parts of my body. I would much prefer an hourglass over the jellybean figure I was "blessed" with.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jun 10, 2009)

Hey-my favorite topic! I'll take a big helping of shelf ass followed by a huge serving of giant knickers.

Damn auto spell.


----------



## BarbBBW (Jun 10, 2009)

i think it so common to see,... other people wanna get belly fat! and all i want is ass fat and thighs too!! I am willing to give some belly away!! lol


----------



## steadydecline (Jun 19, 2009)

I want a fatter face. Round faces are just so cute. And I never seem to gain weight there.


----------



## Tad (Jun 19, 2009)

steadydecline said:


> I want a fatter face. Round faces are just so cute. And I never seem to gain weight there.



Faces seem to be one of those unpredictable things...some people have a pudgy face when they are still quite thin, others still have a fairly thin face when they are really fat. But in general though, I think for most people the face is one of the last areas to really start looking fat. It most often doesn't seem to really get that round wreath of fat until the whole body has a pretty good coating of fat. But like I said, there is tremendous variations with faces.

Good luck with getting the face you'd like!


----------



## Weejee (Jun 20, 2009)

I have read this thread, and I am amazed at how so many people want to gain in their hips, thighs and butt.

When I was 100 pounds thinner, I was still 2 sizes bigger on bottom. That was at 124 pounds 5 feet 5.

I didn't even have to be FAT TO BE a pear. it was the last shape I would wanted to have

But, hey, different strokes, f.... and now I don't feel so bad.


----------



## shygirl (Jun 20, 2009)

My belly, definitely. And my boobs, haha.

Though I like my thighs/hips/butt/lovehandles where they are right now.


----------



## wolfpersona (Jun 20, 2009)

I wish my pennis would grow fatter that would be awsome. Im gaining right now and my butt is getting bigger but also muscular because i work 60 hours a week. my tummys getting a little fatter, and my arms are becoming more muscular.
Just for the note...On a girl i like a fat belly but not to crazy. I fantasize about a womans Breast's, hips, Thighs, Ass, Rolls, Arms All Getting fatter and growing:smitten: For some reason i love bbws with fat fluffy arms.:wubu:


----------



## thejuicyone (Jun 21, 2009)

My b/f is an ass man, and I feel like I have absolutely no ass. So to the bum it would go!


----------



## wolfpersona (Jun 23, 2009)

BarbBBW said:


> i think it so common to see,... other people wanna get belly fat! and all i want is ass fat and thighs too!! I am willing to give some belly away!! lol



Belly fat isn't all that bad. Fatter ass and thighs. Right On!:smitten:


----------



## luv4biggurls (Jun 25, 2009)

Always the ass and thighs and hips...I love those kinda ladies.


----------



## docilej (Jun 27, 2009)

My twig & berries


----------



## BarbBBW (Jun 27, 2009)

wolfpersona said:


> B*elly fat isn't all that bad*. Fatter ass and thighs. Right On!:smitten:



Geeee that makes me FEEL so much better!!!:doh: not


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 27, 2009)

docilej said:


> My twig & berries



Bigger berries and huge trees- I love this kind of guy :smitten: :kiss2: :bow:


----------



## Paquito (Jun 27, 2009)

BarbBBW said:


> Geeee that makes me FEEL so much better!!!:doh: not




Belly fats amazing :smitten:


----------



## BarbBBW (Jun 27, 2009)

free2beme04 said:


> Belly fats amazing :smitten:



thank you hunny!! NOW i do feel better! considering i have alot of belly fat LOL:smitten:


----------



## wolfpersona (Jun 27, 2009)

BarbBBW said:


> thank you hunny!! NOW i do feel better! considering i have alot of belly fat LOL:smitten:



I love a lot of belly fat too.


----------



## pdt (Jun 28, 2009)

Definitely belly/lovehandles region. My biggest fantasy is to one day get so fat that I can't get up from sitting on the floor on my own because my belly is in the way of my arms and legs.


----------

